

The number of olfactory stimuli that humans can discriminate is still unknown - Fede_V
http://elifesciences.org/content/4/e08127

======
lectrick
We have determinists ready to ascribe all consciousness, life and life
experience to biological mechanism and yet we still don't know the answers to
fundamental questions such as this one.

~~~
happyscrappy
Science charges ahead full steam and theists are left will less and less
wiggle room.

~~~
lectrick
Good. The quicker they go, the sooner they will hit the wall. ;) (hell, there
already ARE walls. Subjective value, beauty, etc. is irrational.)

